# New to IUI any advice please???



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi i am new to IUI and a bit nervous on what to expect i am in Leeds and i have had a HSG and an ultrasound and all my blood work done along with  counselling session i will be using donor sperm and my DP is very supportive we are just unsure on what to expect on our initial screening appointment were we meet Alison who will help with the donor spermwe are private patients. We are seeing our consultant in 3 weeks to discus all my results from test but as far as the hosp goes they said my HSG etc was fine. Any advice would be really helpfull  would love to hear about all your stories too.


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi 

I had iui back to 2011 my 1st time was natural with no drugs it's doesnt really hurt much its like a few period pains do u have to lay still for 20 mins after ur be fine it's quite straight forward 
I didn't full pregnant on the 1st iui so the 2nd att I use cloimd a drug to make me ovulate more which I did I have 3 follicles instead of 1 so more of a chane but still didn't happen 
And WOW on 3rd att it worked I all so used ovulation test there helpful I found out on the 16th December I was pregnant and in July 2012 I had a little boy. So never give and good luck 

Love lee x


----------



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

Awww congratulations on your birth  i am staying poss as i am only young i am excited to hear about your success. How many IUI attempts would you recomened before trying IVF? 
Love  Toni xx


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank u I was 27 when I conceived. well its down to the hospital how many goes u have its the cheapest to I was going to have 5 goes but lucky I feel on the 3rd 

Xx


----------

